# ~For moderators~



## Olive touch (Jun 18, 2004)

Pleace inform other members participated on a spastic forum when it is deleted.

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

ya turkish thread got deleted


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it has been moved to an archive as some guys have registered to talk shit
i say once more
i will never let something like this happen again!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Dubai-Lover said:


> i will never let something like this happen again!



:yes:


----------



## Olive touch (Jun 18, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> i will never let something like this happen again!


Well said Dubai Lover. I am glad you have a control on this issue.


----------

